# The best duck dynasty yet



## T-N-T (Jun 5, 2015)

In savanna I found em.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Jun 5, 2015)

They smoke cigars? And 17$ for one? thats 3 or 4 packs of smokes or a 12pk of heinys and a tall boy!

get outa here...


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 6, 2015)

Another reason not to smoke


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 6, 2015)

I smoked one just in hopes I can kill more ducks this year.  
Crossing my fangars


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Jun 6, 2015)

TopherAndTick said:


> I smoked one just in hopes I can kill more ducks this year.
> Crossing my fangars



That only works if you kept the tube and filled with feathers from hunts past and attached it to your lanyard of calls. Or peel the sticker off and put it on a yeti!


----------



## specialk (Jun 6, 2015)

mo money, mo money, mo money....


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 6, 2015)

g0nef1sshn said:


> That only works if you kept the tube and filled with feathers from hunts past and attached it to your lanyard of calls. Or peel the sticker off and put it on a yeti!



Crap.


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 6, 2015)

You must carry this in the call pocket of your SolarX 3G 2 ply duck supreme vest for a period of 6 days.  No more, no less.  Then you must suck on this cigar beginning at 4AM of the morning of the hunt ... no earlier, no later.  You must continue to hold this in your mouth until 6:26 AM.  At that time, all of the ducks in the world will drop into your spread.  Don't tell anyone though, its a real hunter's secret recipe!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 6, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> You must carry this in the call pocket of your SolarX 3G 2 ply duck supreme vest for a period of 6 days.  No more, no less.  Then you must suck on this cigar beginning at 4AM of the morning of the hunt ... no earlier, no later.  You must continue to hold this in your mouth until 6:26 AM.  At that time, all of the ducks in the world will drop into your spread.  Don't tell anyone though, its a real hunter's secret recipe!





You didn`t tell em the rest of the secret though. 

After you do as MudDucker instructed, then light it, smoke it down to where it scorches your mustache, inhale every puff, then chew the stub up and swaller it.  You`ll be good to go then.

Trust me...


----------



## specialk (Jun 6, 2015)

better than Duck Dynasty......the Dale Call!


----------



## SELFBOW (Jun 6, 2015)

I don't waste any money on them, don't watch the show. Its as dumb as the Kardashians and Honey Boo Boo. I'm happy for them w their success, etc.  Just not into staged reality shows as they call them.


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 7, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> You didn`t tell em the rest of the secret though.
> 
> After you do as MudDucker instructed, then light it, smoke it down to where it scorches your mustache, inhale every puff, then chew the stub up and swaller it.  You`ll be good to go then.
> 
> Trust me...



There you go ... telling the whole secret.


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 7, 2015)

A man told me many years ago that anything that brings attention to the support of duck hunting hurts and may even destroy duck hunting. Next time you find yourself fighting for that spot you thought was top secret. Well you know what I mean.


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 7, 2015)

I like the show.  I like the family.  I just wished they hunted caribou.


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 7, 2015)

They are educated and they make all folks from the south look like we are dumb fools. I think they are great when it comes to money but I never liked the calls and if I had the spots they hunt Oh well.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Jun 7, 2015)

TopherAndTick said:


> I like the show.  I like the family.  I just wished they hunted caribou.



or armadillo they are killin my yard!, but good point!


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Jun 7, 2015)

king killer delete said:


> They are educated and they make all folks from the south look like we are dumb fools. I think they are great when it comes to money but I never liked the calls and if I had the spots they hunt Oh well.



Their spots on their property would be nice, makes their calls look like gold. but I gotta admit, the ones I got are theirs and they were cheap at BP. But I usually dont call much. If they dont see the dekes and drop in, ill sip coffee and wait for the next ones.


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 7, 2015)

g0nef1sshn said:


> or armadillo they are killin my yard!, but good point!


I know how trap them


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Jun 7, 2015)

Silenced .22? If this shows twice my phone acted funny


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 7, 2015)

king killer delete said:


> They are educated and they make all folks from the south look like we are dumb fools. I think they are great when it comes to money but I never liked the calls and if I had the spots they hunt Oh well.



True.  They act a fool all the time.  But, if you and I were handed a million to act a fool,  i bet I could talk you into it.

But people do a have tendency to group all people of a certain background into a lump when they encounter a small few.  Uncle Si is one smart cookie who will not act normal on camera to save his life.

Dillers are said to be trappable with a bunch of worms in a pantyhose.  Live trap like for coons.  (I have never seen it tried though)


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 12, 2015)

TopherAndTick said:


> In savanna I found em.



Wonder if it's guaranteed to bring the ducks in for only $17.





specialk said:


> better than Duck Dynasty......the Dale Call!



Maybe at that price it's packaged with the $17 cigar. 



4,670,757 Views

Video Time = 31-seconds


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 13, 2015)

So yesterday I went to Walmart to buy a couple BreamBuster poles.  (fiberglass cane poles)
The regular one was $14.  Beside to my delight, a Duck Dynasty 12 footer!  I was like, Heck Yeah!  And for only $25 to boot!


----------



## bfriendly (Jun 14, 2015)

TopherAndTick said:


> True.  They act a fool all the time.  But, if you and I were handed a million to act a fool,  i bet I could talk you into it.
> 
> But people do a have tendency to group all people of a certain background into a lump when they encounter a small few.  Uncle Si is one smart cookie who will not act normal on camera to save his life.
> 
> Dillers are said to be trappable with a bunch of worms in a pantyhose.  Live trap like for coons.  (I have never seen it tried though)



Do you really think he acts any different when the camera men go home? Me thinks he may even act a little More cray Cray............

With quotes/beliefs such as the one on my Avatar, I dont see how any Red Blooded American can Not appreciate them......The Whole Family!

These are GOD Fearing Freedom Loving Americans and Unfortunately, there are not enough of them in this country anymore.........they are about as close to our Founding fathers as ANYONE left in the Whoosified states of america..............

and for what its worth, I think it was the fact that they made Millions(aka a Dynasty) on their Calls that got them a Show. The show is NOT what made them Rich


----------



## bfriendly (Jun 14, 2015)

All of the gimmicks that have their brand are just a bonus. But would I buy ANY of it? No! 

well Maybe a Tee Shirt, but thats is about it


----------



## bfriendly (Jun 14, 2015)

Not to hijack this thread, but does anyone know if they have chimed in on Caitlyn Freakshow Jenner yet.........makes me sick as I grew up a fan of a freak..........what a waiste


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 14, 2015)

bfriendly said:


> Not to hijack this thread, but does anyone know if they have chimed in on Caitlyn Freakshow Jenner yet.........makes me sick as I grew up a fan of a freak..........what a waiste



I am sure they will.  Might not after the disaster that was the last time Phil talked about gays.  
I like to watch the show and see how it would be for me if I didnt have to work and could play all the time with some real cash.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 24, 2015)

Quit watching the show a few years back. still like the Robertsons though.  

I'm not one so quick to blame a TV show for the increase in hunters.  It's a fad.  It has happened several times before.  I remember years before DD was even a thought having to fight for a spot, it always after deer season.  Lasted about 3 years.  that taught me to just get up earlier and scout more and not find the obvious spots.  I've seen a whole lot of hunting shows that are using archery equipment to kill doves and pigeons, and even the hog hunting reality shows.  Haven't had to fight for a spot to hunt hogs on public property.  Why?  Also haven't seen archery dealers selling out of bows sohunters can go shoot pigeon or doves with bows.

The only thing that show has about duck hunting is it's name.  They have deer hunted, turkey hunted, and dove hunted on that show before.  It's about the call company.  And yes it's staged, same as Swamp people, Life Below Zero, Mountain Men.  Most folks are gonna act different in front of a camera.  I like em, just got bored with the stuff they came up with.  And I do get tired of the new products but my jealousy of their success will not make me cry and whine about their marketing skills.


----------



## Bambi (Jun 27, 2015)

I honestly do not think the show increased the number of duck hunters. The show hardly promotes duck hunting, it's more of a family comedy series. The Number of hunters have increased because of the "country boy" trend or the "southern gentlemen" trend influenced by social media. It has now evolved to casual outdoorsman clothing.


----------



## mguthrie (Jul 18, 2015)

bfriendly said:


> Do you really think he acts any different when the camera men go home? Me thinks he may even act a little More cray Cray............
> 
> With quotes/beliefs such as the one on my Avatar, I dont see how any Red Blooded American can Not appreciate them......The Whole Family!
> 
> ...



I agree. Makes you wonder why they would allow the liscencing of a cigar


----------

